# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  La agricultura: esencial para hacer frente al cambio climático

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Mitigar sus efectos ayudará también a reducir el hambre y la pobreza*   _Un nuevo acuerdo mundial sobre el cambio climático_ _debe incluir a la agricultura_   *3 de junio de 2009, Roma* - El uso de la agricultura para mitigar el cambio climático en los países en desarrollo puede hacer que los cultivos sean más resistentes a las variaciones del clima y ayudar a reducir el hambre y la pobreza, según ha señalado la FAO en un informe para los participantes en una conferencia que se desarrolla actualmente en Bonn, Alemania. 
"Si la agricultura en los países en desarrollo se hace más sostenible, incrementa su productividad y se hace más resistente al impacto del cambio climático, ayudaría a reducir la cifra actual de cerca de mil millones de víctimas del hambre y ofrecería mejores oportunidades de ingresos y empleo", señaló Alexander Mueller, Director General Adjunto de la FAO. 
"Millones de campesinos pobres en todo el mundo podrían ayudar a reducir las emisiones de gases causantes del efecto invernadero", subrayó Peter Holmgren, encargado por la FAO para las negociaciones de la ONU sobre el cambio climático. "Pero ello requiere -añadió- muchas inversiones e información, con el objetivo de cambiar los métodos de cultivo insostenibles y para formar a los agricultores las prácticas para mitigar el cambio climático. Por ello, el nuevo acuerdo mundial sobre el clima que se adopte en Copenhague en diciembre, necesita incluir la agricultura", añadió Holmgren. 
Los acuerdos de financiación existentes a nivel mundial, como el Mecanismo de Desarrollo Limpio del Protocolo de Kyoto, no están llegando a los campesinos en los países pobres, según Holmgren. Se necesitan mecanismos de financiación nuevos y más flexibles, que ofrezcan incentivos a los agricultores, incluyendo a los pequeños campesinos, de forma que puedan participar en la reducción y eliminación de los gases de efecto invernadero.  
El objetivo del Mecanismo de Desarrollo Limpio, por ejemplo, podría extenderse para incluir la reducción de las emisiones de la deforestación y la degradación de los bosques, humedales, terrenos de cultivos y pastizales, de forma que se aproveche el elevado potencial para retener carbono en los suelos y en la biomasa terrestre. 
La financiación de las iniciativas sobre el cambio climático en la agricultura en los países en desarrollo debe contar con fondos nuevos y adicionales, y estar claramente separada de la ayuda oficial al desarrollo. Al mismo tiempo, es necesario aprovechar al máximo las oportunidades de utilizar fondos procedentes de diferentes fuentes, de forma que se refuercen mutuamente.  *Agricultura: fuente y sumidero de carbono* 
La agricultura es una fuente importante de emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, con un 14 por ciento del total a nivel mundial. Los cambios de uso de la tierra -como la deforestación- suponen otro 17 por ciento adicional. 
Entre 1990 y 2005, las emisiones de la agricultura en los países en desarrollo se incrementaron en cerca del 30 por ciento, y se espera que aumenten aún más. 
Pero las prácticas agrícolas sostenibles ofrecen importantes oportunidades para mitigar las emisiones de gases de efecto invernadero, y al mismo tiempo, incrementar la productividad agrícola. La retención de carbono en los suelos, a través de una reducción del laboreo, la mejor gestión de los pastizales y la restauración de tierras degradadas, supone la mayor parte del potencial de mitigación en la agricultura. Otras opciones en este sentido incluyen un uso más eficiente de los fertilizantes, una mejor gestión de los recursos hídricos y los arrozales, plantar árboles, la alternancia de forrajes y el uso sostenible de la diversidad genética animal.  *Fuente: FAO*Temas similares: Artículo: Cambio climático reducirá el agua disponible para la agricultura Capacitan a gobiernos regionales frente al cambio climático AgroRural ejecutará proyectos para mitigar impacto de cambio climático en agricultura peruana Ministro de Agricultura insta a trabajar de manera más consistente para enfrentar cambio climático Cambio climático está afectando severamente agricultura en el Perú

----------

